# redwood driftwood?



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm here in CA right now and there is tons of old redwood burlwood around. has anyone tried using redwood in a tank? any advrese effects? I know I'd have to disenfect it and soak it real good to possibly get it to sink. but other than that, I should be good, right?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

most people use driftwood due to the fact that it sinks easily, if you do use redwood i suggest boiling to wood to help it sink, also remove any green foliage or any buds that look like their still alive, and living plant tissue will grow fungus in your tank until that tissue is completely consumed by the fungus (which may take a month or more if you do not remove it), besides that i think why people stay away from using trees like redwood in the tank, is that they are simply bulky and unattractive compared to the high textured driftwoods such as rooted Malaysian. if you can find a nice piece that sinks and look presentable, please post a pic cuz id like to see it : ) hope this helps and good luck !!


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

unattractive redwood? check out the pics at this site to get an idea of what redwood burlwood/roots look like. Now, their pieces are too large for aquarium use, but I have similar ones that are the perfect size. This is old growth wood that has been weathering for at least 50 years (picked up by my great g'pa a long time ago) so there is no live wood left. Out in the open air it has grayed, but when wet it shows that beautiful redwood color.

Anyway, no one out there has tried this? I know there are a bunch of you out in cali that have easy access to the majestic redwoods. I wonder if it is sinkable whatsoever.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well i live in nor CAL and most redwood and other trees that ive tried to submerge do not float unless they are VERy large and if you get a heavy piece you must boil it to get it to sink


----------



## klintman (Mar 22, 2007)

redwood is a sequoia softwood. i can not think of a reason you would not want to use it if you are not opposed to it lowering ph value. softwoods have a porous structures while hardwoods have no pores. softwoods will continue to release tannins and any thing they have absorbed deep into their structure for a long time when submersed in water. this quality can help with keeping certain species just like putting limestone and crushed coral for the opposite reaction to ph. 

i have heard certain conifers(all softwoods) like some cedar species can have toxic compounds to fish, but i do not know if any redwood species are one of these??


----------

